# NERF 5 Pics



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

http://alanwigderdesign.com/NERF5/index.htm

Thanks for coming, if you see yourself LMK, I'd like to redo with handles.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Richard (RPB67), is that you on the left in the last pic?


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Thats me !

Smoked a lot of cigars at that herf.

Thanks again for the great time.


----------

